# Evening dress



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

So I have finally understood what I need to wear when out and about during the day. 

But if going to a private function/party in a hotel etc, what do you have to wear and does the covering of the shoulders rule still apply??

Can I wear a strapless dress for example or is that a big no no? 

And when dining out in restaurants as a married couple in the evening, do I still need to have shoulders and knees covered? 

Thanks


----------



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

Good question - I don't have the answer but I would love to know what you can and can't wear in the evening as well! Will be looking out for other people's responses


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You will see lots of ladies in short strapless evening dresses just as at home. Carry a pashmina though as the air con can be quite ferocious in some restaurants.
IF most of the places you go to eat and drink are western then you have nothing to worry about. If you are going into a non-western area you might want to cover up a bit to avoid uncomfortable stares.
During the day, when in Malls, you can wear your little cotton dress, just cover your shoulders with a pashmina.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It's good that you're considerate of cultural differences but from the worries you're expressing I don't think you realise what an international city Dubai is - you're going to be surprised when you get here. About 85% of the population is expatriate so it's a truly international city. 

Wandabug answered perfectly - in the few less-western areas, which are the souks and the older shopping areas such as Satwa, you cover up a bit more to avoid being stared at. For evenings in hotels, wear exactly what you would for the same event back home.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

This is very sweet how you very concerned about following the culture here. I remember doing the same thing before I moved here, unfortunately there was not much info 6 years back...

You can wear pretty much everything you want during the evening time. Miniskirt, strapless, backless, bra less, tank top, etc... if you are going to bar or hotel. You can also stay on the street, hailing a cab. But the way that people staring at you might irritate the hell out of you (in which you grow to get use to with it in time)

Don't worry the police aint gonna stop you or question the way you dress (unless it's Ramadan or you look obvious DRUNK)

You can also check out some website like Timeoutdubai.com or Ahlanlive.com in the party or photo section, where they capture most of the events in Dubai from concert, clubbing, big events, etc... so you could see exactly how people dress over here.

Don't worry, it's not like what you have seen in Sex and the City movie.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea you don't have much to worry about... As a guy, there are plenty of women here who leave no imagination to the eye!


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Yea you don't have much to worry about... As a guy, there are plenty of women here who leave no imagination to the eye!


So sad but SO true ;-)


----------

